# Covenant Signs Part 2



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 17, 2006)

Covenant Theology - The Sign of the Covenant, Part 2
Audio Sermon, by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (9-17-06)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/WhatsNew.htm

or

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

Theological implications for the Covenant of Grace and its sign for us.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent message; I encourage everyone to listen to this sermon!







[Edited on 9-17-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------

